# ...by the way, did I tell you...



## Yvonne G (Oct 6, 2012)

...that I got a new puppy? 

For those of you who don't read the Pretend Chat Forum, here's Dusty or Rusty when I first got her at 3mos. of age:







And here's Jenny or Ginny a month or so later:






And here's Misty now at 5 mos.:






OOPS! say Cheese:


----------



## coreyc (Oct 6, 2012)

Love the second pic so relaxed  great pic's [/i]


----------



## dmmj (Oct 6, 2012)

Looks like she is growing fast.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 6, 2012)

The reason I started this thread was because my daughter came over last night and after Misty got all the vim and vigor out of her system and had settled down, my daughter took a picture of her. It turned out so pretty. She emailed it to me, I saved it, then when I tried to find it to put it on photobucket, I can't find it anywhere on my computer. Rats! So I had to use old pictures. 

Misty goes to the doctor to be spayed in 3 weeks!


----------



## wellington (Oct 6, 2012)

She is looking so good. Love the second pic. Love how they have to take up the door ways, hallways, any place that is the least convenient.


----------



## morloch (Oct 7, 2012)

What a beautiful pup!!!


----------



## terryo (Oct 7, 2012)

Dusty or Rusty? Couldn't you make up your mind? LOL She's beautiful!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 7, 2012)

Dusty, Rusty, Jenny, Ginny and finally my grand daughter named her Misty. She doens't look like a "Misty" to me, and I had to tack little Misty signs up all over the house to remind me what to call her. But Misty it is.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 7, 2012)

I like misty. She has that light mist of grey on her. Shes a lovely dobie.


----------



## Tom (Oct 7, 2012)

Very nice little pup.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 7, 2012)

So have you asked your daughter to resend the picture, so you can post it in here?


----------



## dannel (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice puppy!


----------



## bigred (Oct 7, 2012)

Beautiful puppy


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 7, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> So have you asked your daughter to resend the picture, so you can post it in here?



Yes. I'll remind her again. She's not an electronic wizard, and she has the picture on her brand new IPhone that she doesn't understand yet. She then has to send it to her husband's phone because she doesn't know how to email it to me. Then we have to wait for HIM to email it to my computer. Oh Bother!


When my daughter was here the other night, she created a monster. I'm not real strict with Misty, but there are certain things we just don't do. Getting up on the furniture is one. But then, when I play with her or love on her, getting on the furniture is never even thought of. So my daughter is sitting on the couch (butter-soft, white leather) and encouraging Misty to be jumping all over her and the couch. They were just having the grandest old time. I know...I know...I could have told her this isn't allowed, but I let them have their fun.

So just a minute ago, I'm sitting here on the computer and I see out of the corner of my eye, a big red doberman jumping up on the couch!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 7, 2012)

I finally got another picture of Misty from my son-in-law. Notice her eyes. There's devilment afoot!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Oct 7, 2012)

Aww so cute!


----------

